# 13 Behaviors and Attitudes That Keep Fat Off Forever



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2012)

13 Behaviors and Attitudes That Keep Fat Off Forever by Tom Venuto This is probably the best check-list of weight maintenance advice I have come across this year – if not ever. This is straight from peer-reviewed obesity research journals, not from pop fitness websites, so you can trust that this advice is rock solid [...]

*Read More...*


----------

